# RefreshRate

## fedekapo

Hola.. tengo una laptop Acer Aspire 3002LCI con un monitir tft lcd de 15 pulgadas q soporta hasta 1024x768 @ 120 hz. Pero en el xorg al parecer lo tengo configurado para 60 hz.. como tengo q hacer para cambiarlo? 

Trate de buscar los vertical y horizontal rates pero como los putos de acer no dan especificaciones del monitor no se por donde buscar...

Este es mi actual xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

Option "DPMS"

EndSection

```

Gracias

----------

## DDrDark

Creo que 120hz un tft... es demasiado teniendo en cuenta que no necesitan tasas altas de refresco como los de tubo. Igualmente si yo me estoy equivocando, supongo que encontraras algun xorg para tu monitor, por google  :Razz: 

----------

## jofe

 *fedekapo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Trate de buscar los vertical y horizontal rates pero como los putos de acer no dan especificaciones del monitor no se por donde buscar...

 

Pos no buscaste muy lejos no xddd.

Simplemente buscando en la guia de configuracion del servidor X:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Apartado 4. Ajustando el archivo xorg.conf

Configurando su resolución.

Literalmente:

 *Quote:*   

> Si nota que la resolución de la pantalla no es correcta, necesitará comprobar dos secciones en su configuración. Primero de todo, tiene la sección Screen la cual tiene una lista de resoluciones - si existe - que su servidor X puede soportar. De forma predeterminada, esta sección no contiene ninguna lista de resoluciones. Si es este el caso, Xorg estima las resoluciones basándose en la información de la segunda sección, Monitor. 
> 
> Lo que sucede es lo siguiente: Xorg comprueba la configuración de HorizSync y VertRefresh en la sección Monitor para calcular las resoluciones válidas. Por ahora, deje estas configuraciones como están. Solamente cuando los cambios en la sección Screen (serán descritos en un minuto) no funcionen, entonces necesitará revisar las especificaciones de su monitor y rellenar con los valores corrector. Además, también puede utilizar una herramienta que encuentra las especificaciones de su monitor, llamada sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Stolz

La pregunta para configurar las resoluciones la contestamos muy frecuentemente. Hay que acostumbrarse a usar la busqueda del foro de vez en cuando  :Wink: . Te repito lo mismo que siempre digo, espero que te sirva:

Para ajustar todas las resoluciones que soporta tu monitor y hacer que siempre se vean al máximo refresco posible tienes que modificar tu archivo de configuración de Xorg y  añadirle unos modelines específicos de tu monitor y luego indicar que quieres usar esos modelines. Dicho archivo se encuentra en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Para generar los modelines necesitarás:El manual de tu monitor o cualquier otra fuente en la que te indique todas las características técnicas de tu modelo en concreto de monitor (en google se encuentran con facilidad) para asegurarte de que lo aprovechas al máximo.

Un programa, script o web en el que meter todas las caracteristicas y que te genere los modelines. Como web recomiendo http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines  y como programa recomiendo VideoGen  aunque mejor usar la web porque genera mejores modelines ya que aprovechan mas el ancho de banda del monitor.

Hay que generar un modeline para cada una de las resoluciones que vallas a usar. Por ejemplo, si solo piensas usar 1024x768, 8000x600 y 1600x1200, entonces solo necesitaras 3 modelines.

Una vez generados, los pones en el archivo xorg.conf en la sección "Section "Monitor"". En esta sección también pones los rangos de refresco horizontal y vertical (parametros HorizSync y VertRefresh respectivamente, ver ejemplo de mas abajo).

Luego, en la sección "Section "Screen"" indicas que resoluciones vas a usar, lo cual implica usar los modelines que has generado para esas resoluciones.

A modo de ejemplo ahí van los mios (¡ no usarlos !, pues son específicos de mi monitor, solo son para ver donde se insertan y como deben de quedar las dos secciones importantes. En caso de usarlos en un monitor que no soporte el mismo refresco que el mio puedes dañarlo.)

```
#*********************************************

# Monitor section

#*********************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Sony Trinitron Multiscan G420 (CPD-G420)"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 110.0

   VertRefresh   48.0 - 170.0

   Option   "DPMS"

   ModeLine "640x480" 69.88 640 672 832 896 480 482 494 520 #150Hz

   ModeLine "800x600" 121.85 800 840 1040 1120 600 602 614 640 #170Hz

   ModeLine "1024x768" 154.72 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #136Hz

   ModeLine "1280x960" 191.35 1280 1344 1640 1752 960 963 975 1002 #110Hz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.35 1600 1672 2032 2176 1200 1202 1214 1240 #85Hz

EndSection

#*********************************************

# Screen section 

#*********************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Pantalla Principal"

   Device      "Club3D 6600GT AGP"

   Monitor      "Sony Trinitron Multiscan G420 (CPD-G420)"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth   8

      Modes   "800x600"

   EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1280x960" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

La segunda parte, a partir de donde pone  Section "Screen", aunque es muy sencilla voy a tratar de explicarla por partes por si quedan dudas:Identifier	"Pantalla Principal" Esta parte no hay que tocarla, déjala tal y como aparece en el archivo originalmente.

Device		"Club3D 6600GT AGP" Esta parte tampoco hay que tocarla, déjala tal y como aparece en el archivo originalmente.

Monitor		"Sony Trinitron Multiscan G420 (CPD-G420)" Esta parte si hay que tocarla. Tienes que asegurar que lo que aparece entre comillas es lo mismo que aparece en la sección Section "Monitor" junto al nombre Identifier

DefaultDepth	24 Esta parte también hay que tocarla. Sirve para indicar la profundidad de color que quieres usar, es decir, el numero de colores. Cuanto mas alto, lógicamente mejor. El valor mas alto es 24, que indica 24 bits de color, lo cual son 2 elevado a 24 colores (vamos, una burrada  :Wink: ).

A partir de aquí, hay tres secciones similares. Cada una está delimitada por SubSection "Display" y EndSubSection. Como son iguales solo explico una:

El valor Viewport	0 0 no hay nada que decir, simplemente asegúrate de que aparece. Los otros dos valores si son interesantes.

El valor Depth sirve para indicar la profundidad de color para la que se aplicaran los ajustes de la sección actual. Por ejemplo, en el ejemplo que he puesto yo, hay tres secciones, cada una con un valor de Depth. Es decir, que he indicado configuraciones para tres profundidades de color distintas. Si solo vas a usar una profundidad de color, no hace falta que existan las tres secciones, con una solo basta.

Finalmente, el valor Modes, que seguramente sea el mas importante. Este valor sirve para indicar las resoluciones que quieres usar. Tienes que poner todas las resoluciones que quieras usar en orden, separadas por espacios. Se supone que todas las que aparecerán serán las mismas que definiste en los modelines de la sección Section "Monitor", es decir, que deben de haber tantas resoluciones como lineas que comiencen con la palabra  ModeLine en la seccion Section "Monitor".

Pero OJO, ¡ el ORDEN Sí IMPORTA !. Tienes que poner primero (a la izquierda del todo) la resolución que quieras usar por defecto.

Por ejemplo, si siempre quieres usar la misma, digamos 1024x768, pues pondrías:

Modes	""1024x768"

Si quieres usar varias, pondrías

Modes	"1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

En el caso de poner varias, puedes cambiar entre uno y otra, o bien desde el "panel de control" de tu gestor de ventanas, o bien pulsando las teclas CTRL+ALT+ Tecla 'Mas' del teclado numérico	 o CTRL+ALT+ Tecla 'menos' del teclado numérico

Si tienes mas dudas puedes leer el HOW-TO  de http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO/

Saludozzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Aqui van los mios por si tienes un monitor similar o igual

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	ModelName    "LG Flatron F700B"

	HorizSync    30-71

	VertRefresh  50-160

        Option "dpms"

ModeLine "1024x768"	 94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsyn

ModeLine "1280x1024"	135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

----------

## Stolz

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Aqui van los mios por si tienes un monitor similar o igual
> 
> 	Identifier   "Monitor0"
> 
> 	ModelName    "LG Flatron F700B"
> ...

 

Obviamente no es similar, es un TFT, como ha dicho en el primer mensaje  :Wink: . Usar los modelines de un monitor para otro es una burrada salvo que sea exactamente el mismo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Aps no lo habia leido. Pues igualmente queda para alguien que los necesite y tenga el mismo que yo. Una pregunta si puedes decirme Stolz, realmente porque se añaden los modellines? yo si los quito (y antes no los usaba) la pantalla aparece exactamente igual, bien centrada y de diemsiones correctas

salu2

----------

## fedekapo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> La pregunta para configurar las resoluciones la contestamos muy frecuentemente. Hay que acostumbrarse a usar la busqueda del foro de vez en cuando . Te repito lo mismo que siempre digo, espero que te sirva:
> 
> Para ajustar todas las resoluciones que soporta tu monitor y hacer que siempre se vean al máximo refresco posible tienes que modificar tu archivo de configuración de Xorg y  añadirle unos modelines específicos de tu monitor y luego indicar que quieres usar esos modelines. Dicho archivo se encuentra en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Para generar los modelines necesitarás:El manual de tu monitor o cualquier otra fuente en la que te indique todas las características técnicas de tu modelo en concreto de monitor (en google se encuentran con facilidad) para asegurarte de que lo aprovechas al máximo.
> ...

 

El problema es q no tengo manual de mi monitor porq es una notebook acer como dije en el primer mensaje y no especifican el modelo del monitor ni quien lo fabrica :S Entonces no tengo datos de este, solo se q soporta hasta 120 hz en 1024x768 porq asi lo dice windows  :Razz: 

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Si en Google no encuentars nada, llama al soporte técnico que para eso está. Tambien puedes probar a generar los modelines con el enlace que dia antes, usando los valores por defecto a excepcion del que que ya conoces, el "Max Vertical Frequency". Si no te funciona, en esa misma web, el  ultimo campo sirve para reducir las prestaciones un cierto porcentaje. Ve generando varios modelines, reduciendo de 5% en 5% hasta que des con una que funcione.

Otra opción es usar el programa que se menciona en la documenatcion que comenta jofe, llamado ddcxinfo-knoppix

```
# emerge -av sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix

# ddcxinfo-knoppix -monitor 
```

Como última instancia, puedes usar valores de refresco estandar VESA (60Hz,85HZ,...). Como comenta DDrDark, en un monitor TFT no se necesitan refrescos altos. De hecho, la tasa de refresco en estos monitores es virtual, realmente no se refrescan, solo se incluye para compatibilidad con los juegos que tengan el  V-sync activado. Los juegos que no usen V-sync o las aplicaciones de escritorio, con un TFT lo verás igual de bien a 60Hz que a 120Hz.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## fedekapo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si en Google no encuentars nada, llama al soporte tï¿½cnico que para eso estï¿½. Tambien puedes probar a generar los modelines con el enlace que dia antes, usando los valores por defecto a excepcion del que que ya conoces, el "Max Vertical Frequency". Si no te funciona, en esa misma web, el  ultimo campo sirve para reducir las prestaciones un cierto porcentaje. Ve generando varios modelines, reduciendo de 5% en 5% hasta que des con una que funcione.
> 
> Otra opciï¿½n es usar el programa que se menciona en la documenatcion que comenta jofe, llamado ddcxinfo-knoppix
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por las respuestas.. con el ddcxinfo-knoppix -monitor pude sacar hasta 75HZ y lo deje ahi.. total me decis q es lo mismo asi q ya fue.. Muchas gracias

Salu2

----------

